# Problem mit JComboBox und FocusListener



## Stormer (11. Jul 2004)

Hi,

hab ein Problem das ich mir nicht erklären kann und auch noch keine Lösung gefunden hab.
Ich habe eine JComboBox und einen FocusListener. Den FocusListener häng ich an die JComboBox. Wenn die JComboBox setEditable( false ) ist, kommen die events auch so wie sie sollen. Wenn die Box den Fokus bekommt, wird ein event geworfen und wenn sie ihn verliert auch. Alles Wunderbar. Sobald die Box aber auf setEditable( true ) gesetzt wird, kommen keine Events mehr!!! Leider brauch ich ne setEditable( true ) Box UND diese events auch. Gibts da ne möglichkeit?!!???

Mal BeispielCode:

So funktioniert es:

```
box = new JComboBox();
box.addFocusListener( new FokusLauscher() );
```

Und so leider nicht!! Leider brauch ich aber das setEditable( true );


```
box = new JComboBox();
box.setEditable( true );
box.addFocusListener( new FokusLauscher() );
```

Schon mal danke!!!
mfg


----------



## Klausi (12. Jul 2004)

Du hast recht. Wenn Editable auf true gesetzt wird, gibt es kein Focus-Event zurück. Ich habe jetzt auch lange herumprobiert und keine direkte Lösung gefunden.   ???:L 

Vielleicht kann man dein Problem aber auch einfach umgehen. Wozu brauchst du es denn? Man könnte vielleicht auch einen ActionListener verwenden, wenn Editable auf true gesetz ist:


```
import java.awt.event.*;
import javax.swing.*;
import java.awt.*;

class MyJFrame extends JFrame {
	
	JComboBox box;
	
	MyJFrame() {
		super("JBox");
		getContentPane().setLayout(new FlowLayout());
		box=new JComboBox();
		getContentPane().add(box);
		box.setEditable(true);
		box.addActionListener(new AktionLauscher());
		setSize(300,200);
		setVisible(true);
	}
	
	class AktionLauscher implements ActionListener {
		
		//Wenn Editable auf true ist und man Enter drückt oder eine andere Komponente bearbeitet, 
		//wird das Event aufgerufen
		public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
			box.setEditable(false);
		}
	}
}

public class jbox {
	
	public static void main (String[] args) {
		new MyJFrame();
	}	
}
```


----------



## Niki (12. Jul 2004)

ist bei einer combobox normalerweise nicht der itemlistener der sinnvollste, mich hat bis jetzt immer nur dieses event interessiert (wird getriggert, wenn sich das selektierte item in der box ändert)


----------



## Stormer (12. Jul 2004)

den focuslistener brauch ich nur für optische dinge. hab ein prog, dass über jdbc mit ner datenbank redet ... also ne eingabemaske für die datenbank. auf der linken seite  sind JLabels mit beschriftungen wie "Name, Strasse, Anrde" usw. und auf der rechten seite halt die entsprechenden JTextFields und JComboBoxen. Bei Anrede gibt es halt eine ComboBox, weil schon einige Anreden vorgegeben sind (Frau, Herr, Familie, etc). Es soll aber auch die möglichkeit geben, einfach eine andere Anrede einzutippen. Also etwas zu wählen, was nicht schon in der ComboBox steht. Deshalb das setEditable( true ). ... nun aber zum focuslistener. Wenn nun die ComboBox für die Anrede den fokus bekommt (wirklicj bekommt, nicht nach enter drücken oder sonst was) soll die font in dem jlabel fett dargestellt werden. einfach hervorgehoben halt. und wenn die box den fokus verliert, soll die font wieder normal dargestellt werden. deshalb der focuslistener.


----------



## Niki (12. Jul 2004)

Alles Klar


----------



## m!k3 (20. Aug 2004)

gibts denn keine Lösung für das Problem? Der oben genannte Lösungsvorschlag mit nem ActionListener macht ja keinen Sinn, weil wenn ich einmal den Inhalt ändere und Focus wechsel, ist setEditable(false) gesetzt und das wars.

ich möchte die JComboBox zur Auswahl eines Hostnames einsetzen, damit ich schon welche vorbelegen kann. Nur brauch ich setEditable(true) um andre Hostnamen oder IP's eingeben zu können, die nicht vorbelegt sind. 

Nur dann funktioniert mein FocusTraversalPolicy und KeyListener nicht mehr... ARGH   :x


----------



## Beni (20. Aug 2004)

Du kannst über den Editor gehen:

```
import java.awt.Container;
import java.awt.GridLayout;
import java.awt.event.FocusEvent;
import java.awt.event.FocusListener;

import javax.swing.JComboBox;
import javax.swing.JFrame;

public class Main{
	public static void main( String[] args ){
		JComboBox boxA = new JComboBox( new Object[]{"1", "2", "3", "4"} );
		JComboBox boxB = new JComboBox( new Object[]{"1", "2", "3", "4"} );
		
		class Listener implements FocusListener{
			public void focusGained(FocusEvent arg0) {
				System.out.println( "gain" );
			}
			public void focusLost(FocusEvent arg0) {
				System.out.println( "lost" );
			}
		}
		
		Listener list = new Listener();
		boxA.setEditable( true );
		boxB.setEditable( true );
		
		boxA.getEditor().getEditorComponent().addFocusListener( list );
		boxB.getEditor().getEditorComponent().addFocusListener( list );
		
		JFrame frame = new JFrame();
		frame.setDefaultCloseOperation( JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE );
		Container c = frame.getContentPane();
		c.setLayout( new GridLayout( 1, 2 ));
		c.add( boxA );
		c.add( boxB );
		frame.setBounds( 20, 20, 500, 300 );
		frame.setVisible( true );
	} 
}
```


----------



## m!k3 (20. Aug 2004)

schonmal nicht schlecht ) 

KeyListener funktioniert

habe allerdings keinen FocusListener sondern ein FocusTraversalPolicy:

FocusTraversalPolicy policy = pTabFocus(new JComponent[] { host, nick, passw, getin, getout });

und da kann ich nix mit Editor machen oder?!


----------



## Guest (26. Aug 2004)

gibts denn gar keine Möglichkeit? Find auch nix raus, is mein letztes Problem soweit. Nur die Tab-Reihenfolge geht nicht vorwärts, nur rückwärts. Wenn ich vorwärts aus dem DropDown Menü rauswill, bleibt er im Menü. 

Wenn ich rückwärts rausgeh (sprich Umschalt + Tab) führt er's aus.


----------



## m!k3 (9. Sep 2004)

also falls es jemanden interessiert, hier ein Lösungsvorschlag

mit diesen Befehlen stellt man für eine Komponente die Focus-Funktion ab

```
Komponente1.setFocusTraversalKeys(KeyboardFocusManager.FORWARD_TRAVERSAL_KEYS,Collections.EMPTY_SET);
Komponente1.setFocusTraversalKeys(KeyboardFocusManager.BACKWARD_TRAVERSAL_KEYS,Collections.EMPTY_SET);
```

nun erstellt man einen KeyListener bei dem man TAB, sowie TAB mit Umschalt abfängt. Den KeyListener natürlich den Komponenten hinzufügen 


```
Komponente1.addKeyListener( this (oder der Name eben) );
```


```
public void keyPressed(KeyEvent ke)
{
    if(ke.getKeyCode() == KeyEvent.VK_TAB)
    { 
        if (ke.isShiftDown())
        {
            // hier soll der Focus rückwärtsspringen
        }
        else
        {
            // hier soll der Focus vorwärtsspringen
        }
    }
}
```

Man bestimmt nun welche Komponente den Focus hat:


```
if (Komponente1.isFocusOwner())
```

und setzt ihn auf die Komponente die den Fokus als nächstes bekommen soll mit:


```
Komponente2.requestFocus();
```

zur ComboBox:

wenn setEditable(true) gesetzt ist, muss man die JComboBox im Editions-Modus ansprechen


```
if (JComboBox.getEditor().getEditorComponent().isFocusOwner())
```

so kann man dann eine beliebige Reihenfolge bestimmen, wie der Focus vergeben werden soll


----------

